

Yet another reason why no one should be using PHP  - dkhenry
https://bugs.php.net/search.php?boolean=0&limit=30&order_by=id&direction=DESC&cmd=display&status=Open&bug_age=0&bug_updated=0&bug_type=All&patch=Y&pull=Y

======
eclipsenet
If you expect your languages to have ->0<\- errors, then you have unrealistic
expectations. PHP is listing only 373 issues listed, Ruby and Python both have
thousands! Sure PHP may not be a perfectly crafted language, it has its
downsides, but, it works. Stop trying to steer people away with these
misguided posts. This is the internet, you can find justification for nearly
anything when you do not provide a proper context for your arguments, in this
case it would need to be a chart showing bug count vs other languages.

------
Hrundi
This is such a misguided post. There are 3873 open bugs at
<http://bugs.python.org/>

I'm guessing no one should use Python either?

------
gregmolnar
I am not sure what do you mean?

------
paulhauggis
wow, so a large open source language that is used on many different platforms
has bugs?

I can also point to all of the recent security flaws found in Ruby..

------
Nodex
Troll

